# Raid at Dieppe 19 AUG 1942



## Tim (31 Jan 2002)

I‘m writing about the Dieppe raid and I‘m tryin to find new sources on this topic.
I would be very interested in hearÃ­ng from anyone who knows something about this.
For example: Books, articles, homepages etc..


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Jan 2002)

The one book to read is UNAUTHORIZED ACTION: MOUNTBATTEN AND THE DIEPPE RAID by Brian Loring-Villa.  it discusses the politics behind the raid.

THE SHAME AND THE GLORY by Terence Robertson is also excellent for a general description of the raid itself.

I would personally say avoid DIEPPE: TRAGEDY TO TRIUMPH by Denis Whitaker, mostly because he was there and tries to make the raid something it is not - but read it anyway - the descriptions of soldier‘s life in England are excellent - and decide for yourself.

Finally, DIEPPE: THROUGH THE LENS OF THE GERMAN WAR PHOTOGRAPHER is also a great book - with detailed info and photos of the Calgary Regiment at Dieppe, including crew names, landing craft loading manifest, and map showing final resting place of all TLCs and vehicles.

Good luck.


----------



## FredDaHead (31 Jan 2002)

If you can read French (I don‘t think the books were published in English), you could try "Le Jubilé des Canadiens" (Can‘t remember the author) and "Un Canadien-Francais a Dieppe" by Lucien Dumais.

I‘ve seen a few more good books, but I‘ve forgotten the titles.

Fred


----------



## Black6 (27 Feb 2002)

Try "Dieppe: Through the Lens" excellent German combat camera shots.


----------



## Marauder (27 Feb 2002)

Can‘t help you on books, but I just wanted to say this:

To the men of my Regiment who were there that day, especially the 90% who didn‘t make it back off that damn blood soaked beach...

SEMPER PARATUS. WE SHALL NEVER FORGET ANY OF YOU IN OUR HEARTS.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Feb 2002)

> Originally posted by Black6:
> [qb]Try "Dieppe: Through the Lens" excellent German combat camera shots.[/qb]


That would be the book I recommended in my post directly above.

"Combat camera shots" is a bit of a misnomer; not one of the German photos in the book was actually taken during the battle itself.

And the book offers much more than just that, as described above.  The text was actually a PhD dissertation, IIRC.


----------



## Chairborne (1 Mar 2002)

I would just like to second the recommendation for "Unauthorized Action".  It‘s an excellent book that was published to wide acclaim.


----------



## Seaforth72 (16 Mar 2002)

On my web site I have posted the entire 1943 official manual NOTES FROM THEATRE OF WAR No. 11 DESTRUCTION OF A GERMAN BATTERY BY NO. 4 COMMANDO DURING THE DIEPPE RAID that detailed the part in the Dieppe Raid played by No. 4 Commando. It literally became a "text-book" operation. I have an original of this manual and have scanned and posted it complete on my web site. It is on my page about No. 4 Commando on my web site. 
 http://bcoy1cpb.pacdat.net/no_4_commando.htm 

My father transferred to the Essex Scottish as a replacement officer after they had such heavy casualties at Dieppe. He served as an acting company commander apparently and knew Freddy Tilston who later won a VC. Dad was later posted to No. 4 Commando on attachment (didn‘t get along with his Essex Scottish CO) and severed with No. 4 Cdo until he was wounded in the summer of 1943 on a small raid in France. Dad carried a Lee Enfield No. 1 Mk. III 1918 C/|\ that had been brought back from the Dieppe raid by a wounded Essex Scottish soldier and when Dad took it to the armourer, it was written off. Dad fixed it up and carried it while with the Essex Scottish [using it he even outshot the Bn snipers    :sniper:   who had the new No. 4 Mk. I(T) rifles!] and No. 4 Cdo. As it was written off, he managed to bring it home with him along with its bayonet etc. 

When I served with the QOCH of C in Winnipeg in 1969-70, I recall that the bartender in the Officer‘s Mess was a Dieppe veteran. I believe QOCH of C got the furthest inland that day of any unit.

LtCol Cec Merritt who won a VC at Dieppe while commanding the South Saskatchewan Regiment was actually a Seaforth (before and after his South Sask service. I had the pleasure of meeting him down at the Seaforth Armoury on several occasions. He recently passed away.

The book DIEPPE THROUGH THE LENS is a SUPERB book. It litterally pinpoints every vehicle on the main beach, who its crew were etc. I have it and highly recommend it. 

Re: Choice of symbols to chose for rank etc. - wot! No pips!      New fangled #@$#$@.


----------

